
The Art of the Job Offer: Encourage Candidates to Turn You Down (2008) - 19eightyfour
http://summation.typepad.com/summation/2008/06/the-art-of-the-job-offer-encourage-candidates-to-turn-you-down.html
======
chrisbennet
_" Really talk through the culture during the offer. If you want your
employees to work long hours, you better tell them that is expected before
they accept the offer. Conversely, if you believe strongly in a 40-hour
workweek, tell the candidate because many people are looking to change the
world and they want to work with people who really make the company mission a
priority."_

From the Wikipedia article on this company, they were pretty sleazy. Certainly
not a "change the world" sort of organization.

Form Wikipedia: _" When confronted by The Wall Street Journal and CNet, it
quietly revised its privacy policy both times.[26] CNNMoney described RapLeaf
as "selling your identity," and TechCrunch characterized its method of
identifiable data extraction of Google and Microsoft employees as "creepy."
[27][28] RapLeaf later became known as LiveRamp after entering new markets.
LiveRamp spun off the RapLeaf business and sold it to TowerData"_

